# How much snow have you gotten



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

The poll is for: How Much Snow Have You Gotten So far


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The poll should have 0 alone, or 0 as one, and dusting as another, before moving to inches. We've only had dustings, sweep with a broom if you choose.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The poll should have 0 alone, or 0 as one, and dusting as another, before moving to inches. We've only had dustings, sweep with a broom if you choose.


 I do agree, that so far this winter, it has been a major disappointment for snow lovers. We got one storm with about 4-6 inches then it turned to rain and sleet. One big mess.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

it hasnt been a snowblower worthy winter here........not yet , still plenty of time !


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Our home in upper Michigan has seen 179 inches down as shown today . . . sadly, I haven't been there much this year . . .


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Not a snowblower winter here in Southern Nova Scotia. The local Honda dealer has his machines reduced by $600. Usually by this time of year its hard to find one in stock. Ive never seen this dealer ever below Honda pricing. Must be hurting with a big tie up in inventory.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

We here in eastern Iowa, most all cities have gotten our normal winter average (anywhere from 24-35") already. I've measured 31" so far in my yard. Almost all of it occurred in a 3 week period to end January.

Just went through arguably the coldest stretch of temps in our recorded history. All time record here in Cedar Rapids (-31).

Today, and for the forecast tomorrow and Thursday - we've had sleet and freezing rain with more coming. Luckily the worst of it looks to be just east of us.

Fun times...


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

We've had two snowfalls and a couple of dustings. Actually one snowfall was last year, in November we got 5 inches and then a week or so ago we got 3 inches. That's been it for the winter so far.

Come April I'll be looking for good sales if this keeps up!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

2-3ft here. Could be a very long winter. Quite often we have a green Christmas but this year we have had snow since early Nov.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Over two and a half ft since Nov. Three more months of winter to go! Biggest dumps historically occur in Apr! :smiley-char060:


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

We have had 7.1 ft so far this season, according to Environment Canada stats for Ottawa snowfall.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tadawson, when you are in " upper MI", how close do you get to Keweenaw. I have a Buddy, I met thru another forum who lives near MOHAWK MI. This morning via email , he reported 180" todate this winter. I have not seen this posted on the web site before so here it is

https://www.pasty.com/snow/


BTW, Kitchener area yearly average is 62"


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Since before Thanksgiving until today, it is around 12+" in the center of Connecticut.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We are far, far behind "averages". 10"? Not even sure about that. It's crazy.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

7 feet in the last 7 days....more on the way. my house from street


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

I don't mind a bit of snow but this is getting ridiculous. We're running out of places to put it. And lots more is on the way...


----------



## broo (Dec 23, 2017)

It's pretty hard to say exactly. We received a lot, but it kept melting down, then refilled, then melting down again, then do it all over. We currently have about 24-26" on the ground, but if nothing had melted down, we'd probably be close to 10'.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

contender said:


> tadawson, when you are in " upper MI", how close do you get to Keweenaw. I have a Buddy, I met thru another forum who lives near MOHAWK MI. This morning via email , he reported 180" todate this winter. I have not seen this posted on the web site before so here it is
> 
> https://www.pasty.com/snow/
> 
> ...



Our son works in Calumet...Keweenaw Peninsula. Calumet is at 262 right now. We're a couple hours from there...just west of Marquette. We're at a measly 168 through last night. 50-60 inches so far this February

We've been by the 'pole' dozens of times. It's just north of Hancock.

https://www.facebook.com/funintheUP/video


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

More than eight feet so far and more to come. Probably will be over 10 feet by the time winter finally gives up.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

contender said:


> tadawson, when you are in " upper MI", how close do you get to Keweenaw. I have a Buddy, I met thru another forum who lives near MOHAWK MI. This morning via email , he reported 180" todate this winter. I have not seen this posted on the web site before so here it is
> 
> https://www.pasty.com/snow/
> 
> ...


I am on the Keweenaw peninsula proper, but not in Keweenaw county . . . Mohawk is maybe 8 miles north . . . we are Houghton county, which borders it to the south.

Pastycentral is typically my go-to for the area figure as well, although there is typically a small amount of variance. 

Looks like the recent snowfall just put the number for season to date at 225" . . .

Oh, and @Steve70, if you were talking about the snow 'thermometer' ("the pole") it's more like 10 miles or so north of Calumet - nowhere near Hancock . . .


----------



## tonylumps (Jul 31, 2018)

When I first moved out to the suburbs 20 years ago I bought my first real Snowblower a Tracked Yardman Well it did not snow in 2 years.So I thought it was getting a little tired after 20 years so ths year I bought a brand new Ariens Platinum.and totally rebuilt the Yardman including a new paint job.So far never got a chance to use my new Snowblower this year.Not complaining though.With 2 snowblowers it will not snow for 2 more years.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tadawson said:


> I am on the Keweenaw peninsula proper, but not in Keweenaw county . . . Mohawk is maybe 8 miles north . . . we are Houghton county, which borders it to the south.
> 
> Pastycentral is typically my go-to for the area figure as well, although there is typically a small amount of variance.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the correction! The mind is starting to go. You're exactly right. It looks like a good 20 miles north of Hancock. ...and to think I was by there this fall on a car cruise....and started seeing that pole in the 60s. 

So do you think the Calumet Tamarack total (262) is right in the link that popped up for me earlier today on FB? It's using totals through 2/15.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tadawson, thanks for the update, Ya I checked the pole again and saw the 224 ish. That's a long way north , I met my buddy from Mohawk area in Sarnia Ontario a couple years back to exchange a tractor part, I figure it was a 14 hour drive for him.... BTW he blows with a Bobcat enclosed 4 X 4 with a 60 " blower, says he has burnt 40 gals of diesel so far this winter.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

The Keweenaw snowfalls vary by locality based on lake effect, winds, etc. so likely both are correct, just measured in different places. It's amazing at times the variance . . . gotta wonder sometimes with all the wind how exactly they get an accurrate total.

For more detail: https://funintheup.com/snowfall/upper-peninsula-snowfall-totals/


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

I guess its Lake effect with that thumb having water on 3 sides of it and Superior is known to be a slow freezer unlike the other G Lakes.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup! It's actually pretty rare for Superior to freeze all the way across, and when it does, those are the crazy cold winters since there is so much less cloud cover to hold in heat. Calumet likely gets more since it's a smooth uphill run from the lake, unlike Houghton which is somewhat sheltered in the valley . . .

And a lot of what keeps Superior open is it being up to 1300 feet deep, and containing more water than the other 4 great lakes combined. A lot of thermal mass in the deep water holding the temp up . . .


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

As of today, we've gotten I'd say 2 - 3 feet so far this winter. There is still a good 12 - 15 inches in the open areas if the wind hasn't messed with it.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Record-setting February here in the Idaho Panhandle. Was a quiet winter through January, then BAM. Have had a couple of 12+ inch storms, plus lots of 3-6 inchers mixed in. Snow coming off the roofs is starting to pile up to the eaves, such that additional snow on the roofs cannot slide off anymore. Piles on either side of our road are 8+ feet high and growing. More than once I've had to use the Case 580SK not to plow, but to shear back the sides by several feet so the folks with ATV/UTV/truck mounted plows have somewhere to push their snow. That process takes HOURS since you're literally transporting the snow to another location, not just pushing it back. But the lesser equipment (including snowblowers) simply can't move the snow past the huge walls anymore. Driving down the roads feels like being a slot car... if you didn't care about your paint you could just let go of the wheel and the walls would steer for you.


New Ariens Pro32 is definitely getting a workout its first season. I questioned myself about spending nearly $3K on a new machine, but I'm thankful now! Also glad I bought a good supply of shear pins, been working through those regularly on our all-gravel surfaces despite carefully picking out the bigger rocks before snow started to fall.


Frankly if we have to get this much snow, I'm glad it's all compressed at the end of the season. A couple years ago we'd get 3-5 inches every other day. I added up my snow management time and for ten weeks that winter I spent 50% of my waking hours moving snow. That was a VERY inefficient winter for my career.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

We are definitely being cheated out of our rightfully due snow here. With an average annual snowfall of 26" we are short by more than half. I have given up on any meaningful snowfall and put the Ariens Deluxe 24 away for the season, changing oil, draining fuel, and greasing & oiling those bits that need greasing & oiling. This leaves the Ariens Path Pro single stage to hold down the fort. At this point I'm thinking even that is overkill and we'll not need anything stronger than a push broom, if that. Granted the Deluxe 24 is available if needed but I seriously doubt the need to disturb it's slumber will arise.

One website still forecasts between 5 and 8 inches of snow on Wednesday, but everyone else is saying varying combinations of rain/sleet/snow and only that one even tries to guess at amounts. Looking at temperatures I'll be amazed to see 8 inches of anything solid. So it is looking like with regards to snowfall, we skated this year (pun intended).

There is that old truism that "payback's a bitch" and I'm sure the Law Of Averages will catch up to us eventually. Just not this year.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Got roughly 8 in the driveway today. Per my scientific yardstick measurements for this season - we've now gotten 47.5 inches (normal is 26.9).

And they've forecast 5 more for Tuesday night thru Wednesday. Our official record is 59.9 inches.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i just checked and it says 68" so far or 5.5 FT it doesn't seem like it. we only had 1 major storm but a decent amount of 2-3" snowfalls but they just melt in a day or 2 then we get another 2-3 ....repeat.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Environment Canada says a total of 150 cm+/- here, about 5ish feet. No "big" 1 foot plus storms.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Here's a recent TV6 clip. I will say that when Lake Superior hits the higher frozen levels, big time ice can be seen well into June (maybe longer) when you crest the hill that drops into Marquette heading east on US41

More lake effect this morning up there. There's a guy in Marquette who surfs Lake Superior in sub zero temps. Has for quite a while now. Daniel Schetter has a bit of a following

https://www.uppermichiganssource.co...pands-over-70-of-Lake-Superior-505681111.html

According to Livescience.com

'During most winters, the lake is 40 to 95 percent covered with ice, although it rarely completely freezes. The last time Lake Superior froze over was in 2014. Overall, the Great Lakes reached a 91 percent ice cover that year, which is the most the lakes have frozen since 1979. Freezing of the lakes is monitored because it affects hydropower generation, commercial shipping, the fishing industry and more, according to the Office of Oceanic and Atmospheric Research. "


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Where do you get total snow for the year data? Not calendar year. Winter season - Canada.


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Dannoman said:


> Where do you get total snow for the year data? Not calendar year. Winter season - Canada.



Location?


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

Here in central Maine we've been getting a mixed bag and a few of those I haven't been able to use the blower because of the slush. The total snow isn't the actual case because of the water that knocks it down in the end. Thankfully, I have a small tractor with an auto dump on the 3 pt hitch so I could plow the slush. 

It seems each year the snow is getting wetter and creating more of a headache...my roof sloops over the driveway. If I can't get to it as soon as it slides off I'll have a solid pile of ice to chip away at. Florida is looking better and better as each year goes by.


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> Where do you get total snow for the year data? Not calendar year. Winter season - Canada.


I went here but I had to add the October 2018 to February 2019 values with some mental math

Historical Data - Climate - Environment and Climate Change Canada


----------



## guyl (Jun 12, 2016)

This is my 6 year old granddaughter going towards the shed on snowshoes, in Quebec city. The gutter on the shed is about 7 feet off the ground.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Kids (and dogs!) in snow....


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Just got an addition 4.5 of very wet and heavy stuff.

The Trust Yardstick totals for the season 2018-2019 is now 52" in my yard.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Not enough! Here in Wilmington, MA.

Another inch or two tonight to be followed by rain... blech.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* To BLOODY MUCH Here just set a new Feb snow record for the month. mg::emoticon-south-park*


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * To BLOODY MUCH Here just set a new Feb snow record for the month. mg::emoticon-south-park*


My snow blower and my Polaris snowmobiles are getting lots of use. We have greater than 2 feet of snow on the ground and we broken our February snowfall record and we could get even more snow by the weekend.


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

4 to 5 feet central Maine


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

gustoguy said:


> my snow blower and my polaris snowmobiles are getting lots of use. We have greater than 2 feet of snow on the ground and we broken our february snowfall record and we could get even more snow by the weekend.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* I am BLOODY SICK and TIRED of it. Hope it is all gone by next month. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

More on the way...
Marquette downtown sidewalk

410 AM EST Fri Feb 22 2019 /310 AM CST Fri Feb 22 2019/

... WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM SATURDAY EVENING THROUGH LATE SUNDAY NIGHT... 

* WHAT, Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations in excess of 10 inches and ice accumulations of a light glaze possible. Snow will be wet and heavy. Winds could gust as high as 50 mph Sunday into Sunday night, strongest near Lake Superior.

* WHERE, Portions of central Upper and western Upper Michigan.

* WHEN, From Saturday evening through late Sunday night.

* ADDITIONAL DETAILS, Travel could be very difficult. Areas of blowing snow could significantly reduce visibility.


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * I am BLOODY SICK and TIRED of it. Hope it is all gone by next month. k:k:k:k:k:k:*


Not likely! We have a good 30" - 36" on the ground here in Lakeville, MN. Likely another 6"-8" this weekend. If it is going to be cold then I really like to have the snow. Bring it on!


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Downtown Houghton MI (in the UP) after yesterday's blizzard . . . storm total for the 23rd/24th was between 20 and 30 inches, depending on location. This storm put Calumet over 300 inches for the year . . . and reporting 72 on the ground!

(normally the street is clear all the way to the buildings - no banks. Removal in process - you can see the blower cut to the left . . . packing it out in the trucks, as is always done . . )


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

One more from in town in Calumet - definitely in the 30" 2 day total area . . .


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Article in today's paper

Lake Superior ice coverage exceeds long-term average | News, Sports, Jobs - The Mining Journal


----------



## 59ctd (Jan 25, 2014)

Steve70 said:


> Article in today's paper
> 
> Lake Superior ice coverage exceeds long-term average | News, Sports, Jobs - The Mining Journal


Interesting. Does that have much effect on the amount of snow you get from air coming off the lake?

The snowbanks here are higher than I can recall in at least 15 years. Hard to see around corners.

And tomorrow is the deadline to have fish houses off of the lakes here in southern Minnesota.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Very large impact! Open water means more moderate temps and more snow, little open water means colder and less snowfall. Lake effect snow is the main reason the UP gets what it gets (and why the snowfall figures drop like a rock as you move away from the lake.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tadawson said:


> Very large impact! Open water means more moderate temps and more snow, little open water means colder and less snowfall. Lake effect snow is the main reason the UP gets what it gets (and why the snowfall figures drop like a rock as you move away from the lake.


Don't disagree at all, but that kind of butts heads with what's happening for snow this year. They mention 1996 as the lake being effectively 100% frozen and that was another huge snow year for us. I know nothing about weather, but lake effect is definitely a real thing...don't the answer to this snow with less lake effect. 1996 pic


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

No, it fits this year as well . . . moderately cold and open water gave a large snowfall, as well as ice buildup. Now that ice cover is getting more complete, snowfall has dropped off . . . and getting colder, since no moisture/cloud layer to hold in warmth. Obviously, this isn't the only factor, but from what I have seen, it's been pretty consistent. The key thing is that it's not a seasonal thing, but rather a change seen when the lake has minimal open water, and can transition back and forth as well.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

It has been a good year for the central and northern mountains here in Colorado. More snow = less likelihood of a drought or severe drought. 



https://kdvr.com/2019/03/02/congest...ers-from-hitting-ski-slopes-for-fresh-powder/


----------



## wxman2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

Started out slow in Sioux Falls, but now up to 43 inches for the season. More than half of that fell in February and the first few days of March. We have had 28 straight days with below normal temperatures, and it got down to -18 march 3rd, which is a record for the day. Concern now is the potential for flooding as none of the snow has melted and it looks to stay below freezing through mid March. So that means a rapid melt will occur, and with the ground still frozen, it will run off into the rivers and they will rise quickly.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

Finally a nice snowfall just north of Boston. Wet heavy 10-14"


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tadawson said:


> No, it fits this year as well . . . moderately cold and open water gave a large snowfall, as well as ice buildup. Now that ice cover is getting more complete, snowfall has dropped off . . . and getting colder, since no moisture/cloud layer to hold in warmth. Obviously, this isn't the only factor, but from what I have seen, it's been pretty consistent. The key thing is that it's not a seasonal thing, but rather a change seen when the lake has minimal open water, and can transition back and forth as well.



We are well within the lake effect parameters at about 18 miles from Superior, but we get extreme cold on a regular basis regardless of the extent of the lake % frozen. This cold usually comes from the NW/Canada. We can also get normal / below normal snowfall when the lake is below historic freezing averages. The almost 100 inches we got in February occurred when the lake was well past normal freezing amounts. Marquette, right on the lake, seldom gets the snow we do no matter what degree of frozen the lake. Nor do they normally get anywhere near the cold temps we do when the lake is considered frozen over or close to it. I'm sure the lake still mitigates the low temps even with the lake considered mostly frozen. I'll be surprised if we don't get a couple more good size snow events even with the lake about frozen. It would be not normal to not get a Mar/April...or even a dandy May storm once in a while

I'm thinking Vortexes,ninos,ninas, and other stuff may be more afoot these days?


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Note that Marquette does not have much western exposure to the lake, and most weather generally travels west to east - the moisture that comes off the lake drops as snow crossing the Keweenaw, and there is not a lot left by the time it gets to Marquette . . . Not sure how long you have been in that area, but the 56 I have been, it's been very consistent . . . . but, as noted, not necessarily absolute, since lake effect isn't the only source of snow.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

67 years. All of them in the UP. Lake effect is certainly as you describe, but I don't remember it quite consistently as you for snow load, cold temps, and frozen lake over my life. Many times 'Karl' shows 'renewed' lake effect getting ready to pummel our area, Munising, or the Eastern UP after it comes through the Copper Country. I think the last storm we got here (or the one before) came up from the SSW. Seldom does anything come from the east, but it's not unheard of. 

Bottom line is, short of the western mountain areas, we live in much snowier country than most and we're all getting a good dose of snow and cold this year. Having worked outside all day for many years early on (70s, early 80s) in -20,-30... or lower temps, I'm happy to look from afar the last few years. :smile2:


----------



## hawkerxj (Feb 18, 2015)

Enough that it hides my house. 
Enough that my dog can step over a 6' fence.
Enough that I have to blow the snow away from the bank, then back towards it to get up on the pile. Or blow it into the front walkway so it goes further down on the "lower" end of the pile, away from the driveway.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

wxman2003 said:


> Started out slow in Sioux Falls, but now up to 43 inches for the season. More than half of that fell in February and the first few days of March. We have had 28 straight days with below normal temperatures, and it got down to -18 march 3rd, which is a record for the day. Concern now is the potential for flooding as none of the snow has melted and it looks to stay below freezing through mid March. So that means a rapid melt will occur, and with the ground still frozen, it will run off into the rivers and they will rise quickly.


I have a friend who lives in Ely, MN. He said that they have over 4 feet of snow on the ground and that he had to take a roof rake to his roof in order to prevent snow dams from occurring which could lead to roof leaks. We have tons of snow on the ground about 3 feet meaning about waist deep on me and it is the most snow we have had in about 20 years in central Minnesota. I buried my snowmobile in it and had to dig it out. Fortunately I was able to get it onto some packed snow again and I gunned it and got it out.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Another heavy wet load headed our way this weekend. 

...ACCUMULATING SNOW LIKELY LATE SATURDAY INTO SUNDAY... HEAVY, WET SNOW WILL SPREAD ACROSS UPPER MICHIGAN LATE SATURDAY, WITH A WINTRY MIX POSSIBLE AT TIMES. SPECIFICALLY, SOME FREEZING RAIN MAY MIX IN ACROSS THE EASTERN PORTIONS OF THE UPPER PENINSULA LATE OVERNIGHT SATURDAY INTO EARLY SUNDAY. ALTHOUGH THERE REMAINS SOME VARIABILITY IN SNOW AMOUNTS, TOTAL SNOW ACCUMULATIONS LATE SATURDAY THROUGH MIDDAY SUNDAY LOOK TO GENERALLY BE IN THE 4 TO 6 INCH RANGE. REGARDLESS OF HOW MUCH ENDS UP FALLING, THOSE PLANNING ON TRAVELING DURING THIS TIME PERIOD MAY ENCOUNTER DIFFICULT DRIVING CONDITIONS DUE TO SLICK ROADS AND BRIEFLY REDUCED VISIBILITIES. CONTINUE TO MONITOR THE LATEST FORECASTS FOR ADDITIONAL INFORMATION AS THIS SYSTEM GETS CLOSER.

We have 47" on the ground right now at our NWS....varies some up and down from there


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

2 metres (6.6 feet) total accumulation but we have had times this winter with bare ground


----------



## wxman2003 (Dec 18, 2018)

GustoGuy said:


> I have a friend who lives in Ely, MN. He said that they have over 4 feet of snow on the ground and that he had to take a roof rake to his roof in order to prevent snow dams from occurring which could lead to roof leaks. We have tons of snow on the ground about 3 feet meaning about waist deep on me and it is the most snow we have had in about 20 years in central Minnesota. I buried my snowmobile in it and had to dig it out. Fortunately I was able to get it onto some packed snow again and I gunned it and got it out.


What a mess today. Started with 0.71 inches of rain, followed by 3 inches of wet snow. The 14 inches of snow on the ground absorbed that water, so it is now really loaded to go when it does melt. The ground is frozen down to 3 feet, and the snow itself is holding a little over 3 inches of water, and with 2 to 3 inches of rain expected next tuesday night through wednesday night, it could turn into a big flooding headache as it all runs off. I have been in Sioux Falls 32 years and have only seen this setup once before. The winter of 96-97. That spring had record flooding. That was also the year of the great Red River flood in which Grand Forks went under water. I still remember the video of buildings on fire in downtown Grand Forks with the burning buildings completed surrounded by deep water.


----------



## Xilbus (Nov 30, 2018)

As per the local weather sites. My area got up till now 275cm or 108 inches or 9,02 feet of snow.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Kids canoeing on a Marquette residential street on 3/12. It was 1st in anyone's memory. Another day in the life in Yooper land


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Don't get nearly as much here as we did when I was a kid. One snowfall the season so far. A wet 10 inches but that was over a month ago. Downsized from a 28 inch 8 hp to a 22 inch 5.5. Slower but much easier to use. Cleaner job too.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Not true... It has not been a major disappointment... and I am a snow lover... I love when the snow never comes... :wavetowel2:



russ01915 said:


> I do agree, that so far this winter, it has been a major disappointment for snow lovers. We got one storm with about 4-6 inches then it turned to rain and sleet. One big mess.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

BlowerMods1 said:


> One snowfall the season so far. A wet 10 inches but that was over a month ago.


This is last year's poll thread, @*BlowerMods1*...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread closed..this is for last winter.


----------

